# Baby Bull Shark



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Went fishing last evening at the mouth of the Escambia River with the lady friend last evening. I had a bait free lining off of light tackle and after roughly an hour of dead fishing something took off with my bait. After a very fun fight, I pulled this little fella out of the water. 2 foot shark on light tackle made for one hell of a ride.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

could this "lady friend" double as a flotation device? lol...


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Job man are you in Kappa Sigma or Sigma Chi? couldn't help but notice the screen name haha


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

Was thinking about doing this myself, actually. Seems to me that the northern part of Escambia Bay would make a perfect bull shark nursery. Was planning on putting the kayak in the water around the 90/10 bridge that connects Pensacola with Pace. Anyone ever try this?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool deal....Nice job since you probably weren't using a leader. Congrats!


----------

